# Anyone use lionel controllers for large scale power?



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif Has any of u used Lionel A/C controlers for large scale D/C? If u have how did u convert the output to D/C? I have a couple of smaller Lionel ones to use.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*You could get DC by feeding the AC output into a bridge rectifier such as this one available from Radio Shack: www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp

You'd also need at least a DPDT reversing switch:www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp  

Even if you did this, I think you're going to discover that control will be less than perfect/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif - Lionel transformers have relatively high starting voltage output (maybe @ 7 volts or so at minimum throttle, barely on); they were designed to power the old field-wound design AC motors in most vintage Lionel products, which drew (relatively speaking) a LOT of current, in comparison to the modern permanent-magnet DC motors used in most G-gauge locos./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif  The result is that although it  would work, you'd probably have very poor low-speed control/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif - your locos will probably start like jackrabbits!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif  (This could cause broken couplers and / or derailments/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif, especially on longer trains with larger locomotives.)./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif  Modern DC motors draw far less current; some well-designed modern locos may start moving with  3 volts or less. 

You may be better looking for something like an MRC 6200 power pack (typically available on eBay @ $35 ~ $60); it will give you far more precise control./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

Or you could do as I did - I'm using an old American Flyer 100 Watt transformer (set at fixed output) as a power transformer for my NCE DCC system!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif

                                                                                                                                      Tom



*


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

A while back Lionel made an AC to DC converter I have one and it works well for only running one engine.  Don't know if they are still available.  No part number on it.


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

could i use one wired to a trackside TE without the bridge rectifier and leave the thotttle at full power?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To use a Lionel type transformer with an Aristocraft trackside TE you need a bridge rectifier and a large capacitor to smooth out the AC pulses. You end up with something equal to the Aristo Ultima. 

Howwver, you would not have the current meter, possibly lower current (Ultima is rateds at 10 amps). Then there is the voltage, if the Lionel is 16 volts, then with the capacitor the voltage would be similiar to the Ultima. 

You really would be better off for track power to go with a power supply with a 24 volt regulated output and in my opinion a minimum of 10 amps. 

I have 1 indoor Ultima, and an outdoor Ultima for my small track, plus a mainline powered from a regulated 24 volt supply. All track power controlled via the trackside TE 

I never have power problems with this setup.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Harold,

 When I first got into G scale I used a old Lionel ZW transformer. I went to Radio Shack and purchased a 25amp full wave bridge rectifier. You also need a double pole single throw switch to reverse your trains


----------

